# Aristo Switch Machines REALLY Weak



## kalbin (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi All, 
I bought 2 Aristo switch machines at ECLSTS a couple of weekends ago. 

I've heard and read that LGB are the ones to get - but haven't been able to find any. Those arguments have typically seemed to be about reliability, not basic operation. 

The spring in the Aristo machine is so weak it doesn't even move the bar reliably with nothing attached. When loosely coupled to my SVRR switches, they don't budge. The switches aren't noticably hard to push manually, though somewhat harder to move than some old LGB small radius switches in my shop. 

Any suggestions, or a source of LGB switch machines? 
Any experience with automatically switching SVRR switches with other than EZ-Air? 

thanks, 
Ken


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I install TEM Mille ground throws on everything. 
Aristo's are made to allow folks to run the wrong way through w/o derailing.


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li 

It will move mountains, and do it in a nice slow realistic movement. 


www.train-li-usa.com/store/index.php


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I like air operation, they are very positive and reliable, no electrics in the weather. 

See my site under TRACK. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## kalbin (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the quick feedback guys. My conclusion from the replies is there is no simple answer to my dilemma. 

The Train-Li machines seem to require constant power, so won't work directly with the Aristo 27MHz switch control (55474?). Not cheap at $36, but I'd probably pay if they work well. 

The air system would be interesting in itself and I certainly wouldn't worry about insufficient force. But, then more $$ and complication to control the pneumatic valves electronically, and then interface to the Aristo remote control, .... 

Of course manual control works most reliably of all, but I was looking to make it remote controllable.... 

I started thinking of making switch machines some from two solenoids and springs, but they wouldn't work directly from the Aristo controller either. If I have to rig up an interface anyway I may consider the Train-Li seriously and cut out my development (i.e. frustration). 

Thanks, Ken


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Throttle or choke cables and work them by hand. 

I used to work Ric Golding's turnouts by toe, but now he has tenmille ground throws so I have to bend down and turn the little deally.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 55474 will only control 2 switches unless you build special circuits. the other 3 outputs are for light control C) (100 ma) and for whistle and bell control (D&E). 

The 55475 will control 5 switches and works well with the LGB EPL drives.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I went the two solenoid route. Details on the website.


----------



## kalbin (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the correction Dan. I have both a 55474 & 75 waiting patiently o be used. I expect to build the 55474 with a 55471 into a freight car to control power & sound for whichever engine(s) I connect to it. I'm going to try to keep with track power for now. 
The 55475 will go into a waterproof box on the ground for the switches. 

Rick, I like your solenoid approach and am surprised the 55475 can supply the current to control them. I tend to run longer consists of ~15-25 cars, so would probably want to add a spring mechanism similar to what's in the Aristo machines to keep then in place. 

Thanks. Good ideas to work with. At the moment I'm back to landscaping to try to keep the mud down for the kids and pacify my wife after ripping out a nice landscape 2 years ago. Too little time for fun stuff. - Ken


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

As far as our switch macine requireing constant power, the WA1 does not because it has a build in micro relay which handels momentary impuls. 
As far as price, please keep in mind that WA1 and WA2 have a build in microswitch for either powering your frogs or any other control you want to do. LGB offerd that EPL thingy which was ~29,- by itself. Second, compared to LGB switch drives they are much better protected against water so long term reliability is definately a plus. 
And last not least as I said in a different post here - IF the dollar was 1:1 to the Euro the price would be only 2/3 of its current price. 
But all of you also don't forget MLS members receive a 10% discount and if you are ordering quantity send me an email." border=0>


----------

